# chickasawhatchee



## 1bohunter (Oct 23, 2016)

Are hogs considered small game,,,which I belive they are,,can they be hunted during small game open days?


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes but only with small game weapons , ck the list of what's considered small game ,


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 23, 2016)

you can use a 50 cal muzzle loader to hunt hogs during small game hunts .


----------



## 1bohunter (Oct 23, 2016)

So if a  50cal. muzzle loader  can be used and it's considered Primitive,,a bow can be used during small game also right?


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 23, 2016)

thats correct. go for it


----------



## CW9444 (Dec 21, 2016)

Center fire rifles are legal for fox & bobcat hunting now, so as long as your WMA is open for fox & bobcat, you can carry your deer rifle for hogs.  Just tell Mr Green Jeans you are bobcat hunting.  Make sure to check individual WMA regs thoroughly before you go!


----------

